# Frage: Quicksilver Aluboote



## abborre (23. November 2006)

FRAGE an die "Holland - Zander - Angelszene/Vertikalszene"!

Suche  Erfahrungsberichte über Quicksilver Aluboote Typ SF 450 bzw. SF 500
(ich hoffe, die Bezeichnungen sind richtig).

Habe die Teile vor 2 Jahren während einer Infoveranstaltung in Roermond im Einsatz gesehen, konnte aber leider keine Mitfahrgelegenheit ergattern.

Kann jemand über das Verhalten dieser Boote im täglichen Angeleinsatz z.B. Fahreigenschaften, Rauwassertauglichkeit, Zuladung (2 Mann, Geschirr, Motoren, Batterien?), Drifteigenschaften, Ruderfähigkeit usw.,usw. berichten???

Da ich mit durchweg positiven Berichten rechne, würde mich auch ein Händlernachweis in Deutschland oder Holland interessieren (bitte kein e-Bay). 
Gibt es namhafte Gebrauchtbootshändler, die solche Teile vielleicht in Zahlung genommen haben oder will sogar jemand sein gutes Stück (nein, nicht DAS gute Stück!!!) verkaufen? Bitte alles rein zum Thema.

* PS* Gibt es in der Szene Empfehlungen für Boote anderer Hersteller? Wichtig ist, das das Boot zum Rudern geeignet ist. Ich befahre auch Gewässer, auf denen der Einsatz von Motoren jedweder Art untersagt ist.

Dank vorab für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. November 2006)

*AW: Frage: Quicksilver Aluboote*

Mein sehr hilfsbereiter Händler in Sachen Quicksilver. #h

http://www.boatshop24.com/web/de/haendler_homepages/wassersport-moser/kontakt.htm


----------

